# Problème souris apple



## MARLIN (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec ma souris filiaire blanche (le modèle avec un tout petit bouton au centre en haut) elle remonte mais ne descend plus, et depuis quelques jours la bille accrochait un peu. Comment la démonter et la nettoyer ? 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

tu as des fils d&#233;di&#233;s

exemple ( parmi d'autres)
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=181790


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

Oui fais une recherche sinon, en condens&#233; :

Le meilleur moyen pour r&#233;soudre ton probl&#232;me, sans la d&#233;monter, c'est de retourner la souris et de la faire rouler (sur la molette) sur une feuille de papier en appuyant bien et en tournant dans tous les sens.


----------



## MARLIN (9 Août 2007)

Merci à tous , les tuyaux du forum ont marché.
Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

tant mieux

ps
un tuyau ca marche?
Boudiou , la science progresse à pas ( de canalisation)  géants


----------



## apivrn (30 Septembre 2008)

merci pour le tuyau !


----------



## TontonJeannot (4 Octobre 2008)

Si ça peut t'interesser j'ai fait un tuto pour la nettoyer. Laisse moi ton mail le PDF fait plus de 100koctet


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2008)

ben poste le   pour tout le monde  !


----------



## TontonJeannot (5 Octobre 2008)

Je le l'ai jamais fait peux-tu m'expliquer


----------



## pascalformac (5 Octobre 2008)

très simple
soit tu héberges le pdf sur un site 
(en option fichier ou directement en mode lisible en ligne)

soit tu vas lire la faq macg pour apprendre à joindre une pj à ton post

tuyau
en mode reponse standard  (le bouton à gauche)  c'est en bas que ce se passe

en mode rep rapide faut repasser en  "avancées" pour avoir la même interface


----------



## hep_51 (26 Décembre 2008)

voici la solution sur ce site

http://www.reparer-facile.fr/actualite/reparer-molette-souris-aple-mighty-mouse/

ceci a l'air de fonctionner


----------



## imacboy (31 Décembre 2008)

Nettoyer parfois ne suffit pas (ne suffit plus). 

Il arrive parfois aussi que même les ressorts de la mighty mouse rendent l'âme.
J'ai trouvé un site internet très détaillé sur les étapes d'ouverture et de réparation de la souris. 
On y explique qu'il ne faut pas casser le bloc, mais l'ouvrir délicatement avec un cutter.

J'ai scrupuleusement suivi les instructions, et ma mighty mouse fonctionne à nouveau.
Ouf ! :rateau: 


Voici l'adresse:

http://mactrucs.blogspot.com/2008/06/nettoyer-la-boule-de-sa-mighty-mouse.html


----------



## ellargok (2 Janvier 2009)

Bon un truc comme un autre, pour ceux qui ont la molette de la souris récalcitrante. Un peu d'eau de Javel sur un bout de papier absorbant, quelques mouvements du mulot à l'envers et ma souris et redevenue parfaitement opérationnelle  Ce remède m'est arrivé tout à fait par hasard*! En effet, je venais d'utiliser de ce produit ménager, il devait m'en rester quelque peu sur les doigts... et puis ben vous connaissez maintenant la suite


----------



## ikos (22 Mai 2009)

Super conseils !

Le coup de "retourner sa souris sur une feuille et faire rouler la bouile dans tous les sens", ca marche de tonnerre !

Merci !


----------



## sunnlight (20 Septembre 2009)

j'ai essayé la méthode de la feuille de papier, çà a  marché un moment. Ma souris est devenu tellement dure qu'elle m'arrache presque le bras

Sunnlight


----------



## Baracca (20 Septembre 2009)

sunnlight a dit:


> j'ai essayé la méthode de la feuille de papier, çà a  marché un moment. Ma souris est devenu tellement dure qu'elle m'arrache presque le bras
> 
> Sunnlight



c'est plus une souris, c'est un rat d'égout


----------



## sunnlight (20 Septembre 2009)

çà au moins le mérite d'être clair


----------

